# Any issues with 12.2 on Lenovo Thinkpad t480?



## happy-yoga (Jan 17, 2021)

Hello
I am new to FreeBSD. I am currently in the process of installing on Thinkpad t480. I have come across posts on the Internet that talk about problems with slow wifi and other issues. Does anyone know if I will have problems using FreeBSD 12.2 on the Lenovo Thinkpad t480? 

Wifi: Is it true that 802.11ac won't work? Is there a way to fix this or will I have to wait until a future upgrade? 

Are there any other issues? I am sure I will find out soon enough after I get everything installed. I ran into some challenges already with installing Xorg.


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 18, 2021)

Your best bet is to try it out here's a thread that has a similar wifi adapter as the one you have: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-8265-8275-driver.62905/.


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 18, 2021)

My t480 has the Qualcom Atheros QCA9377 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter


the3ajm said:


> Your best bet is to try it out here's a thread that has a similar wifi adapter as the one you have: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/intel-8265-8275-driver.62905/.


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 18, 2021)

Hmmm, it looks like athp is still ongoing as it seen pushed this year, I'm afraid you'll need to wait until FreeBSD 13 comes out and see if it received the ath10k support but you always have the option of using a cable or wifi dongle.


----------



## happy-yoga (Jan 18, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> Hmmm, it looks like athp is still ongoing as it seen pushed this year, I'm afraid you'll need to wait until FreeBSD 13 comes out and see if it received the ath10k support but you always have the option of using a cable or wifi dongle.


I am testing out GhostBSD. The wifi isn't showing up in the network manager. I guess I will ask my question on the GhostBSD forum. I will  need to find out what kind of wifi dongle will work with it.


----------



## scottro (Jan 18, 2021)

I have a T495 with an Intel AC9260 wireless card. Sometimes, you may have to add some modules for your wireless. Look at man(4) ath, it gives suggestions for getting Atheros cards to work. 


As for speed, yes, it's slower than Linux, and while some folks have gotten good speeds with Atheros cards, I've never been able to get good speed with Intel or Atheros.  (The other laptop I have has an Intel 7260, my tower has Atheros AR9485, and after testing, being unable to get good speed, I just went back to ethernet.) 

You may just have to wait as far as speed, assuming you can get your card recognized.  however it's fast enough to say, watch youtube video without problems. But, for example, on my LAN I might get 20-50 MBs with Linux and only 2 MBs with FreeBSD. But for normal web browsing, and again, watching video online, the slower speed hasn't been an issue. 

One USB dongle which I know worked with FreeBSD, around 9x and 10x is the Edimax 7811UN, though I haven't needed it in awhile, so can't confirm that it would still work, but it probably does.  I see, with a quick web search, that there's mention of it on the GhostBSD forums. 



			Edimax EW-7811un Wifi USB nano dongle; 10.3 & 11.0 setup - GhostBSD


----------



## phalange (Jan 19, 2021)

happy-yoga said:


> happy-yoga said:
> 
> 
> > Wifi: Is it true that 802.11ac won't work? Is there a way to fix this or will I have to wait until a future upgrade?


Almost surely the best you'll get is 11g speed. https://wiki.freebsd.org/dev/ath(4)

I went through this with a t470s, and 11ac support is very limited pending a lot of work. There's like one person on the planet with the skills to write the drivers (article).

People will say "good speeds" but I don't know what that means without a number. 11g is 54 Mbit/s and real world is close to 40 for me. I use ethernet now, but I look forward to 13 in the hopes 11ac becomes a reality.


----------

